# Erik, Beau, or Bam? What's YOUR favorite male "deer" villager out of these 3?



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

*Erik, Beau, or Bam? What's YOUR favorite male "deer" villager out of these 3?*

Erik, Beau, or Bam? And why?


----------



## tumut (May 15, 2015)

Lopez, Bruce, and Zell exist.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

These are the 3 I wanna put in my town xD.
I have had Zell before, he moved out on accident. In my cycling town Lopez and Bruce moved in. I just have never seen these 3 ;-;
Except Bam, because he was one of my originals. But I still love Bam.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My cycling town, 2 frogs, and 4 deers. we need more variety people


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 15, 2015)

Erik, because he's like a moose with his cute large antlers, and his house is like a hunting lodge (with the cabin furniture, but without the dead stuff on the walls XD). I have him


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

I am going to get Erik from my sisters town, who to replace though, who to replace.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 15, 2015)

I would say Beau because he's cool to chat with and he also bows when you leave his house which makes sense for towns like mine with a Zen theme. He also is one of my starters that I still have so I'm a little biased. xD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 15, 2015)

I like all three of them. Although I like Beau and Bam a bit more.

I feel like it depends on what personality you want. Cause Beau and Erik are both Lazy, and then Bam is a Jock.


----------



## emzybob1 (May 15, 2015)

Beau because of his cute sleepy eye X3 although Erik was a close second because he looks doopy but in a cute way


----------



## EvilSide (May 15, 2015)

Bam needs more love!
I love how young he looks, totally fits with his jock personnality!


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 15, 2015)

These aren't all the deers. Just the overrated asf ones. No vote from me.


----------



## spCrossing (May 15, 2015)

Bam is best, go for him.


----------



## tumut (May 15, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> These are the 3 I wanna put in my town xD.
> I have had Zell before, he moved out on accident. In my cycling town Lopez and Bruce moved in. I just have never seen these 3 ;-;
> Except Bam, because he was one of my originals. But I still love Bam.
> 
> ...



Well you asked who our favorite male deer was, not who you should have in your town. Erik is my favorite out of those. Beau is a little boring, and I like the moose better than the reindeer.


----------



## mabadpe (May 15, 2015)

Definitely Erik cause he's a moose!


----------



## Jennycrossing (May 15, 2015)

I have beau, my boyfriend has Erik, and we love both of them so much they're some of the sweetest and most fun villagers I've talked to!


----------



## Cinnymon (May 15, 2015)

I like Beau the most. Bam's colors are too loud, and Erik's design just doesn't click with me for some reason. Beau is cute all around.


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 15, 2015)

Probably Bam because he's blue and has a more unique look to him. c:


----------



## Feloreena (May 15, 2015)

Bam is my favourite, but Erik is a cutie too.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

hehe, good reasons!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am cycling marina out to get erik. I am changing my town, I have already changed 5 dreamies.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 15, 2015)

Out of those three, Bam would be my favourite because I have him in my town


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

I JUST GOT ERIK. HE PUT HIS HOUSE NEAR FAUNAS HOUSE. SQUEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Lissly (May 15, 2015)

Beau because he was one of my first villagers


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

I am sorry but this is my opinion. Beau's eyes freAK ME OUT OMG XD


----------



## Soda Fox (May 15, 2015)

Of those three, I have to go with Bam.  Though Bruce is my favorite male deer villager.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

Bruce is pretty cute!


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

I didn't think I'd like him when he moved in, but Bam is a great villager. Bam is bae, tbh.


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Beau is just so cute! I personally don't like how Bam looks.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 16, 2015)

Beau and Bam are going at a tight rate for being in 2 different tiers...


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (May 16, 2015)

Erik is love


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd vote for both Erik and Beau, but I guess I like Erik a tiny bit more.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 21, 2015)

I like Eric alot because of his design and his house
I really like his house​


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Beau because he's adorable. <3


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 21, 2015)

Zell is my favorite deer


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 21, 2015)

beau because he is super cute ;; i love his eyes


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

I think that out of the 3, I like Erik the most.


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2015)

Beau with Erik as a close second :>


----------



## alesha (Nov 22, 2015)

Bam, I like his style! And name... BAM!'


----------



## glow (Nov 22, 2015)

I love them all, the deer are my second favorite species. Out of those three I'd have to choose between Erik or Beau, Beau's house is awesome but Erik is all around amazing, just look at those antlers. He's precious


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 22, 2015)

Erik. I dont like Beau that much and I dont know why.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 22, 2015)

I've only had Bam so voted him, but he's gone because I found myself never caring enough to talk to him.  I don't care about the jock types.


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 22, 2015)

Honestly, out of these three, Beau is my least favorite. Bam is precious and I've had him in both my towns, and Erik was in one of my secondary towns and is in my main one now. He's absolutely adorable, so I voted for him, but gosh do I love them both.


----------



## Kaitrock (Nov 23, 2015)

I loooove Erik's house! Him and beau are very similar tbh! I do slightly like Erik more especially his design. Beau is super cute too though! Bam is definitely one of my fave jock villagers besides hamlet


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Eric for sure. I love how cute his eyes are and he has the best antlers.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 24, 2015)

I've only ever had Erik in my town and I loved him. All three are cute, though, and I'd be happy to have any of them in my town. I voted for Erik since I know him. His house is also awesome.


----------



## Nix (Nov 24, 2015)

Beau, he has a really nice yet simple design. I love the way he looks in-game.

I also have Bam as a dreamie though and if I didn't already choose Fauna I would have gone with Erik (who is currently in my town plotted in a terrible spot. They're all wonderful.


----------



## emolga (Nov 24, 2015)

I like Beau, his sleepy eyes are just too cute. Bam is awesome as well, too.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 25, 2015)

Erik is the only one I've had so I picked him


----------



## roseflower (Nov 25, 2015)

I like Erik best out of the male deers, he looks so cute and funny 
I think he`s a great lazy villager and his house has a cosy feel to it, nice for a winter or christmas themed town.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 26, 2015)

I LOVE Bam :') I guess after I sort of themed my town after the mafia I was thinking what great "muscle" he would be for my mayor as some kind of right-hand man due to his jock personality haha. Well in any case he's also my absolute favorite color!


----------



## sock (Nov 26, 2015)

Beau is BAE<3


----------



## Minerva (Nov 27, 2015)

I really like Beau because his design is so cute.


----------



## rrenaa (Nov 27, 2015)

BEAU.Because He's Sooooo Cute


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 27, 2015)

I've never really talked with Erik, something just puts me off about him. I've had Beau in one of my towns once, I just wasn't that fond of him. So I guess i'm going to say Bam as i've talked to him and he seems alright to me.


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 27, 2015)

I just love the simplicity of beau! ^-^


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

Really close call between Beau and Erik, but I chose Erik. he's adorable.


----------



## vexnir (Dec 8, 2015)

Erik! I have two reasons: First, his design is really adorable for me, and his antlers make him stand out from other deer villagers. And the other reason is that he shares his name with a character of mine, so he is so much more precious to me because of that.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 8, 2015)

beau is the cutest but erik is the most unique


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

Ugh! Was so hard between Erik and Beau. Don't really care for Bam, sorry lol. Erik is such a cool guy but then Beau looks also sweet and ginger? Why MUST YOU MAKE ME CHOOOOSEEEE


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

I like Beau. He looks better in my opinion!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 2, 2019)

I have to go with Erik. He reminds me of elk, which I always get to see when I go up to Estes Park, Colorado. It's literally my favorite place to go to. I don't mind the other deer, but Erik looks much better to me and I really like his log cabin home. (Or at least the inside that is). c:


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 2, 2019)

Out of these three, I like Erik the best.  His design is just more appealing to me.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 3, 2019)

Erik, because he's one of my first 10 villagers and still living in my town


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 4, 2019)

Out of the three, Erik is my favorite. Bam is overall quite ok, not such a big fan of Beau however.


----------



## sushigoround (Sep 6, 2019)

I have Erik and so he's my favourite, however if I had space for another Lazy villager I'd get Beau because he's cuter to me ^^


----------



## Verecund (Sep 6, 2019)

Bam was one of my starting villagers in my first NL town and I loved him; he?s one of my all-time favourites now!

Not a fan of Beau?s droopy eyelids, although the rest of him is alright. I?m pretty neutral on Erik, although I'd say he's my least favourite pre-WA deer.


----------



## carackobama (Sep 6, 2019)

I love all three but Beau is my favourite male AC villager <3


----------



## leenaby (Sep 6, 2019)

Honestly love all these choices although I never had Erik as one of my villagers but seen him in other people's town and I have Bam's Amiibo card so may want him if I do want more Jocks in my town but he seems cool appearence wise. I adore Beau to pieces as he's been one of my favorite villagers and he even moved right next door to me and it made me so happy because I enjoyed having him as a neighbor. ;w; I honestly really like them all but I'll go with Beau since I had more memories with him! c:


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

Erik! (Beau being very very close second)
I just love his antlers! They look so different from the other deers, so that's why I love him. He's original!
I also love his whole cabin theme, very cozy and warm.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 6, 2019)

When it comes to the Deer villagers, I actually much prefer the female deer. Deirdre and Diana are great, and Fauna's a tad basic for me but she's a good basic. Greatly dislike Chelsea's design though.

As far as this thread is concerned, of the three I would personally opt for Erik due to his more unique horns being more reminiscent of a moose or reindeer, which sets his design apart from the rest.

If I did ever opt to have a male deer in a town personally, it would likely either be Erik or Lopez.


----------



## seeds (Sep 6, 2019)

beau is such a sweet heart


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 6, 2019)

I love them all so much! Hard to choose.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 7, 2019)

Erik, hands-down! He moved into my ACNL village in July 2013 and somehow I've managed to keep him this entire time. He's one of my favourite villagers overall.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 13, 2019)

I love Erik. He is so cute and happy <3


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 14, 2019)

I think Erik is the best one from these options. He reminds me of Rudolf and he's really cute, too.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 18, 2019)

Beau by default since I've never had Bam or Erik living in my town (although Erik kept popping up in my campsite all the time. I wonder if he were trying to tell me something lol). I do like Beau's design best, he always look so tired.


----------



## duvetmo (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd definitely say Erik! The designs of the other deer just don't appeal to me as much, and Erik has a very lovely, woody, and Christmasy vibe. He's not a dreamie of mine, but if I had to choose one deer in my town, it'd probably be him.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 22, 2019)

Out of those three, I love Bam the most because of his appearance. I love the freckles and the blue color. Beau is pretty cute though!


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2019)

Bam! I just had Bam in my village for a long, long time, he was nice.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 23, 2019)

Bam was my first male deer and although he annoyed me with his jock ways, he really grew on me. And he's an attractive shade of blue as well.
Beau is freaking beautiful though and he's a Lazy so that makes him the best personality-wise imo lol plus he has that disney bambi deer look that's really cute too.
Erik is my favorite though because not only is he a Lazy, but he is also modeled after a moose and that is freaking cool. He just has this slightly dopey look and all he talks about is food, and on top of that, if you like cabin themed furniture, you'll love his house.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 23, 2019)

Don't like Bam at all, his coloring is too much and I don't enjoy his personality type. 
Both Erik and Beau are great though, and they're also very similar. But I guess it comes down to moose vs gazelle, which I've always assumed they were, and Gazelle/Beau is cooler to me. 

And come on, he's just so pretty ! 
Erik's house is better though, Beau's is kind of an atrocity to me. And Erik's catchphrase and quote are better, but I'd still pick Beau.


----------

